#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Jodhpur National University btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, facilities

## amos.0119

*Jodhpur National University btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, facilities:*



*Year of Establishment*:2002


*Mode of Admission:* JEE-mains


*Affilition:* Private university


*B-Tech Course*
Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and CommunicationInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Cut-off 2013-2014 (Openning and close ranking)*

*Branch*
*Category*
*Sub Category*
*State Quota*
*Closing Rank*







Civil Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
270618

Civil Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
620103

Civil Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
581430

Computer Science & Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
316898

Computer Science & Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
798966

Electrical Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
752846

Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
260472

Electronics & Communication Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
564092

Mechanical Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
300789

Mechanical Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
488385

Mechanical Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
721562





*Fee Structure 2014:* 



*Placement 2014: NA*

*Campus Facilities*


*Games & Sports*


Jodhpur National University has left no stone unturned to develop facilities for sports and recreation for students. The campus has ample space and provision for various indoor and outdoor games like cricket, football, badminton, volleyball, aerobics, carrom-board, etc.


*Hospital*


A hospital with 100 beds and adequate diagnostic facilities such as X-ray, blood test, ECG etc. with competent doctors and staff is in place to take care of the physical health and
welfare of all students & Staff.


*Bank

*
Branch of The Bank of Rajasthan Ltd. in University campus with ATM Facility is available to students.


*Transport

*
University has its own fleet of buses, cars, vans for conveyance of staff and students.


*Hostel

*
University provides separate Boys and Girls Hostel accommodation facilities at affordable charges. Students can opt from Air Cooled/Air Conditioned Rooms having necessary amenities.


*Address :*

Narnadi,Jhanwar Road,Jodhpur (Rajasthan)





  Similar Threads: Bhagwant university, Ajmer (Rajasthan)  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: AISECT University, Mendua, Raisen (Madhya Pradesh) btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Institute of Engineering and Technology, J.K. Lakshmipat University, Jaipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Jodhpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus:

----------

